# Problema de distorsion, creo que son los graves.



## wito (Jun 14, 2009)

buenas tardes

antes de nada quiero comentar que este tema se llamaba antes "que graves montar para etapa de 100w", lo que pasa que he tenido problemas a cuenta de no leer las normas, recomiendo que las leais y tambien pedir disculpas si alguien se sintió ofendido en el post anterior.


vamos haber, tengo unas columnas con unos wonderton de woofers, uno es diferente al otro. suena muy bien y dan unos graves buenisimos pero cuando lo paso del 12 de volumen "tengo hasta el 40", empieza a perder nitidez y los graves van perdiendo contundencia. creo que son pequeños para esta etapa, de 100 w rms, por canal, compre dos kit de 100w y los monte. 

os pongo unas fotillos de lo que tengo montado para que os hagais una idea. y haber si doy con lo que falla, porque tambien me comentasteis que la etapa puede ser la que sature a las columnas. pero como lo confirmo?

esta es la etapa, tengo dos kit para una etapa

esquema http://i42.tinypic.com/2h2pawo.jpg








por partes






se que esta todo muy comprimido pero quiero modificar la etapa tambien, hacerle una bateria de condensadores hasta llegar a 100.000 uf para que me proporcione mas calidad.


y esta son las columnas, con 10" wondertos uno de 100 rms y otro de 80", en la foto vereis que no son iguales, los medios son los que trae el equipo de casa y los twiters son unos beyma cp 10 y cp16. 






bueno que puedo hacer para ver lo que me falla, aunque creo que son las columnas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 14, 2009)

Ten por seguro que no es el amplificador el que te mete la distorción.

Es mas probable que sea un problema con la excurcion de los woofers.

La caja en la que estan los woofers es la correcta para ellos?.

Al parecer, son cajas selladas, funcionan bien a niveles de volumen Moderados, a alto volumen presentan mucha distorcion por compresión interna del aire. La solucion: Armate unos Bass Reflex.

PD: Y que paso con los woofers Monacor?

Saludos.


----------



## wito (Jun 14, 2009)

buenas

hombre ya que hago otras cajas me gustarian que tuviesen unos 12", para que den buenos graves y monacor, no los tiene.

que graves me aconsejas, ya que estais bastante mas informaciónrmados que yo de este tema?

ya que estoy liado voy a modificar la etapa tambien, que os parece esto para que de mas calidad.






tengo todo claro, menos la capacidad de los condensadores.
el material que necesito es:

si fuese de 6800uf, 32 condensadores=108800uf, 16 y 16 capacidad?
y estos 100 nK y 100voltios, 32 condensadores naranjas, 16 y 16, o aumentariais el voltage?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2009)

Metiendole mas capacitores logras que el amplificador no se "canse" (distorcione) con graves muy profundos y duraderos además de lograr mas potencia pico de salida en poco tiempo.

Piensas meterle 32 Capacitores? o 64 en total para 2 etapas...

Si haces eso, vas a volar el fusible con solo prender la etapa. A cada etapa por riel voltaje 3 de 6800uF son mas que suficientes.

De los condensadores naranjas solo ponle uno por cada riel de voltaje donde se toma la alimentacion para el amplificador.

Venden Eminence en tu ciudad?... Si quieres graves de verdad, LAB12

http://www.eminence.com/proaudio_speaker_detail.asp?web_detail_link=LAB12

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

wito dijo:
			
		

> ...tengo todo claro, menos la capacidad de los condensadores.
> el material que necesito es:
> 
> si fuese de 6800uf, 32 condensadores=108800uf, 16 y 16 capacidad?
> y estos 100 nK y 100voltios, 32 condensadores naranjas, 16 y 16, o aumentariais el voltage?



Veamos: Tenés una alimentación de +-42V. Si la carga mínima que vas a conectar es de 4Ω, la corriente de pico será de unos 10A. Con eso y usando una regla medio cavernícola pero útil (por cada Amper poner 2000/3000uf por rama), nos da que con 20000 a 30000uf ya vamos bien, y hasta sobrados. En realidad con unos 10000uf por rama ya alcanza y no vas a tener grandes beneficios aumentando ese número a menos que tengas pensado conectar cargas de 2Ω.

Esa configuración podés alcanzarla con dos condensadores de 4700/50V (si fueran de 63V, mejor) por cada rama. Si tuvieras a mano los de 6800uf/50-63V, ya con dos por rama estarías también en condiciones de decir que la cosa no se pondrá mejor agregándole más. Es como tener un auto que anda a 100km/h y querer uno que llegue a los 325km/h, viviendo en medio de la montaña ¿Para qué, si no llegarás a sacarle el jugo nunca?.

Otro punto a tener en cuenta es la potencia del transformador. Debería ser de unos 300VA como mínimo.

El esquema que planteás de conexiones está bien conceptualmente, pero tiene un problema:Están invertidos el positivo y el negativo. Corregido eso, la recomendación será que simplemente uses unos 10000uf por rama como máximo (con "sólo" 6800uf ya estaría bastante bien) y te concentres en el diseño de las cajas.

Un parlante de mediana calidad con una muy buena caja dará muy buenos resultados. Un gran parlante con una caja mediocre te dejará siempre con un mal sabor de boca. Bueno, de oído en este caso.

Saludos


----------



## wito (Jun 19, 2009)

hola

respecto al esquema, me he equivocado al dibujarlo.

con la bateria me habia colado, seria 50.000uf cada canal. he estado viendo con mi padre "que el es el que sabe mas teoria" que al usar el valor 6.800 uF son 7,3 al tener que ser pares son 8 condensadores por etapa, en total 16 condensadores, el voltaje es siempre algo superior al de la fuente, en este caso, 42 v el valor estandar es 63 v. o sea, 16 condensadores de 6.800 uF a 63 voltios. Los condensadores de filtraje son 100 nK por 100 voltios, es lo estandar, tantos como condensadores de la bateria, es decir, 16 unidades, 8 por bateria.

saltara el fusible? ya estoy en duda, siempre mejor que sobre a que falta, si va bien tengo pensamiento de hacer otra para el sub.


respecto al tema de las clumnas
grave 12"
byema 12B100/R 107 €aprox
medio de cupula  30 €aprox
BEYMA MC11 
twiter beyma CP21F 57,73 €aprox 
mas iva 

total unos 464 € las dos solo altavoces. los filtro ya las visto. 

que os parece, proponerme algo de similar precio, que estoy harto de buscar y no encuentro nada


----------



## Cacho (Jun 19, 2009)

wito dijo:
			
		

> con la bateria me habia colado, seria 50.000uf cada canal. he estado viendo con mi padre "que el es el que sabe mas teoria" que al usar el valor 6.800 uF son 7,3 al tener que ser pares son 8 condensadores por etapa, en total 16 condensadores, el voltaje es siempre algo superior al de la fuente, en este caso, 42 v el valor estandar es 63 v. o sea, 16 condensadores de 6.800 uF a 63 voltios. Los condensadores de filtraje son 100 nK por 100 voltios, es lo estandar, tantos como condensadores de la bateria, es decir, 16 unidades, 8 por bateria.
> 
> saltara el fusible? ya estoy en duda, siempre mejor que sobre a que falta, si va bien tengo pensamiento de hacer otra para el sub.


En este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/ podés consultar las fórmulas para el cálculo de las capacidades por si se te presentan dudas.
Como consejo, no te desvivas por aumentar esa capacidad simplemente por aumentarla. Con unos 10000uf por rama (40000uf en total) ya vas a estar cubierto, y tenés 6800uf ya instalados por rama en la fuente original. Sólo si la capacidad instalada fuera muy alta volarían los fusibles por la alta corriente inicial de carga. En ese caso será conveniente instalar un Soft Start.




			
				wito dijo:
			
		

> respecto al tema de las clumnas
> grave 12"
> byema 12B100/R 107 €aprox
> medio de cupula  30 €aprox
> ...


Ahí no te puedo decir nada. Beyma es una buena marca, pero más allá de eso no puedo ir. No conozco los precios de España.
Marcas buenas son la ya mencionada, EV, JBL, Celestion, Eminence y tantas otras. Quizá Tecnicdeso (español también) te pueda orientar mejor entre las opciones locales. Fijate de ponerte en contacto con él.

Saludos


----------



## wito (Jun 23, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> wito dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 23, 2009)

SoftStar O arranque en suave.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/misc/soft_start/soft_start.html

Al final de la página está el esquema del circuito y la PCB.

Lee La teoría.

Saludos.


----------



## wito (Jun 24, 2009)

muchas gracias

hoy he ido por los condensadores y no me los han traido, ya de camino he encargado todo los componentes del softstar.

me los traen el viernes, pero este no el que viene, tendre que esperar, hasta entonces toy haciendo la nueva caja de la etapa, ya la tengo casi terminada, ya pondre fotos para que la veais.

un saludo a todos

ye estoy algo harto de mirar por internet graves para las cajas, siempre son ya los mismo, creo que los dos mejores que he visto en relacion calidad precio son estos, aunque no se el precio aun, estoy en ello.

haber si os gusta mas que beyma, 

monacor graves: SPH-300KE 22 Hz  120 WRMS 178€
monacor medios: 2x SPH-102 KEP 	200/6000 Hz 	120 WMAX (400-5000 Hz) 55€
monacor agudos: D2010 de Scan-Speak

Todo en una caja de DM de 20mm excepto en el frontal, que será de 40mm. con un volumen de 108l para el grave(bass-reflex) y de 10 l para los medios (en recinto cerrado). 
tambien tengo todos los parametros para hacer las cajas, lo que me falta es el diseño, pero las quiero un estilo a las mias que son secillas de construir.


al final despues de comparar los monacor con los beyma gana en precio en watios, 
grave beyma 12b100r 25-4000 hz 150 w rms  125€
medio beyma 6mi90 150-8000hz 125 w aes 65
twiter beyma cp22 4-20 khz 25 w aes 66

los 6 altavoces, para las dos cajas por 487€. esta bien de precio?

el diseño de las cajas sería normal de toda la vida, un cajon con sus altavoces, lo que tengo ahora es que sacar las medidas.

he estado leyendo y con los datos thiesmall y eso se saca la caja, pero no lo he hecho nunca, he cogido los datos del catalogo de beyma que viene todo, para ir viendo como va a ser la caja, pero me faltan datos, tambien le he echado un vistazo al fichero de pcpaudio pero no me sale. cojo los datos del catalgo de beyma http://profesional.beyma.com/pdf/Catalogo_Beyma_Enero09.pdf

que tipo de DM tengo que usar, caunto grosor?
agradezco todo tipo de ayuda, ya que soy supernovato en esto, son mis 1º cajas.

hola, decirme algo no se si lo estoy haciendo bien. 

ya tengo los litros de la caja por el winisd beta, me sale: 57,9 l y 39,26 hz
aunque creo que esa caja para ese grave es pequeña.






me gustaria hacer este tipo de caja, como se calcula de este modo?


----------

